# Finely



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I finely got my new quilting machine all set up. Have one quilt almost done. It's a queen size. I will later add a section to my frame to make it a king. The queen quilt I have on there now is a little wide. I couldn't do both borders. I'll have to take it off after I finish the bottom border and turn it to do the other border. But other than that I'm very happy with it. I have to learn to slow down while quilting in the precise mode because the buzzer keeps going off.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Congrats on getting it set up and running. I hope you'll show a picture of the completed quilt. I love your choice of borders.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh I'm so happy for you! I bet you loved the extra harp space and height. I can't imagine doing a queen size as your first project. You are brave indeed. 
Happy quilting!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea! will be looking forward to hearing about how it works out for you - both good and bad. My husband has been very curious about this machine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby, on Yahoo groups there is one on BlockRockets. They are the very same machine only a different name decal. I was following them. They got mostly good reviews. Some had tension problems but I find you get those in most of the long arms. I would have gotten an upgrade frame if I had known before I bought it. I would suggest the dual wheels.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You go girl!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

When will you be taking orders? And what will you charge?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It will be awhile before I take orders. I need to upgrade my frame to a king size. I have a queen size right now but can't do a queen without having to take it off and do the side borders after I turn the quilt. As for as price goes I haven't thought about it yet. I need to see what the going price is here.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ruby said:


> I finely got my new quilting machine all set up. Have one quilt almost done. It's a queen size. I will later add a section to my frame to make it a king. The queen quilt I have on there now is a little wide. I couldn't do both borders. I'll have to take it off after I finish the bottom border and turn it to do the other border. But other than that I'm very happy with it. I have to learn to slow down while quilting in the precise mode because the buzzer keeps going off.


 Ruby,

Now you have gotten me VERY jealous. Wife and I have been machine quilting for about 9 years with a home made (by someone else) machine. It is manual and simple, but works for us. I'm sure you will love it when you expand the frame. Best wishes on starting business. 

Here are pictures of our set up.

Dave


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is the same set up I had before I got this one. That is a Gammill set up from the late 1980s and early 1990s. I quilted for about 4 years on mine before I got this one. I would have still been using it but the motor would get so hot you couldn't touch it. The machine it's self would get hot. I had it in the shop and the mechanic said it would cost more than the machine was worth to fix it. Sure did make a beautiful stitch though and never had to fiddle with the tension.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I didn't buy the rear handles when I bought my machine so couldn't quilt a panto but I remedied that. My hubby made this so I could use my laser light to follow the panto, I guide it by holding on to the back of the machine.

Also, Pepsiboy, here is my old set up.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is a baby quilt I did using the panto on the new machine.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ruby,

Yes, your old machine looks like ours, just a bit newer. Ours was a machine from about the EARLY 60's, according to the previous owner. Best wishes with your new machine, and I'm STILL very jealous.

Dave


----------

